# updating camera and lens



## ritapinho7 (Oct 31, 2017)

Hi everybody

I own a 600D and 100D. I'm thinking about 5D IV, but have doubts about the lens. As I can only purchase one, I want a complete one..thinking about the 24-70mm 2.8...please give me your best advice..

I want to slowly start to work in photography, starting with familly photos..

Thks 
Rita (Portugal)


----------



## benhasajeep (Oct 31, 2017)

A 5D mk IV is a big step up in equipment.  If your set on that body which is a full frame.  Then you might find the 24-70 to be a little short on the portrait end.  And possibly not wide enough for inside pictures.  I am guessing when you say 24-70 f/2.8 you mean Canon.  Have you considered other lens makers like Tamron / Sigma?  Not sure of their availbility in Portgual.  You just might be able to buy 2 very good Tamrons for the price of the single Canon lens.  Now we are assuming that Canon lenses are the best for their bodies.  But, Tamrons G2's have been getting very good reviews.  And even if they are not quite a match for Canon quality.  They are very close!  You just may be able to use the less expensive lenses for a year or two until your established to then upgrade to Canon L glass!

However you may be better off maybe going with a 80D, 2-3 Tamron / Sigma lenses, tripod, some lighting equipment, and lighting modifiers.  Then as you get established, upgrade equipment to another level again.


----------



## Jamesaz (Oct 31, 2017)

Consider a low use mk2 or 3 and use the savings for lenses. As you say you're slowly starting and there will probably be a mk5 coming out eventually. I have the 24-70 f2.8L and it is a very good multipurpose lens. No lens that I'm aware of works best for all situations but that lens would be very good for family groups (depending, of course on the size of the group and the lens/subject distance)


----------



## TCampbell (Nov 1, 2017)

If you can only get one lens... then the EF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM was typically the best compromise.   On a full-frame body, the 70mm end of a 24-70 isn’t really very much range.  The 24-70 is ideal if you also pair it with a longer lens.  The 24-70 combined with the 70-200 is an extremely popular pairing with a full-frame camera.  

Check availability and prices on Canon’s “refurbished” section of their online store because those are usually the best deals (but they don’t always have availability).


----------



## goodguy (Nov 3, 2017)

5DIV is a fantastic camera, among the best in the world, I would recommend for first lens get the Canon 24-70mm 2.8II and if its too expensive then the Tamron 24-70mm 2.8
I use my 24-70mm 2.8 for about 95% of my work and many in f2.8


----------



## ritapinho7 (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi again

ended up buying canon 6D Mark II as the main difference to 5D was the filmimg in 4k..also found that my lenses 85mm 1.8 and 50mm 1.8 worked perfectly fine  attached one of my fisrt pics with this camera (had to downsize the quality due to its size)..my sweet son..i'm in love! But..still missing one lens with zoom..next step..thks to you all


----------

